# [SOLVED] How to properly configure ram HELP



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

I just built a new system I am running an Asus sabertooth p67 with i7 2600k and win 7 pro 64 bit

I am running G Skill Sniper ram: F3-14900cl9d-8gbsr. DDR3-1866 pc3 14900

Its 2 sticks at 4gb per stick 8gb total. The RAM is installed in slots A2 and B2 per recommendation in manual.


The memory should run at 1866 but is currently running at 1600. I have configured nothing in the bios and need your help to properly configure the ram. I have been building computers for a long time but never really learned how to tweek them for optimal performance. I plan to learn how to OC this system later on when I get a proper cooling fan for the CPU...but thats another day. Today lets just learn how to configure the memory to run at 1800 as advertised 

Thanks in advance.

-Gun


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

Memory Standard for the Asus sabertooth p67 is DDR3 1866/1800/1600/1333/1066 so the RAM "should" run at it's rated speed. 
Where are you seeing the 1600MHz speed?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

1) Bios reports speed at 1600. (I saw it somewhere I dont remember exactly where)

2) CPUZ / memory tab / DRAM Frequency = 800 (Multiply by 2 you get 1600.)

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

Here are some photos of CPUZ

G skill says the memory is "Speed DDR3-1866 (PC3 14900)" 

But I dont think im getting 1866 out of it...am I.


Let me know

Thanks again 

-Gun


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

DRAM Frequency shows 802.7 so the RAM is running at 1605.4.
You will need to adjust the RAM speed using the Bios.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

Okay Ive never done anything like that before how would one proceed?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

I went to bios and then advanced menu. I changed Ram frequency from AUTO to 1866.

CPU Z / Memory tab (1st photo shown above) now reports 936 Mhz for DRAM Frequency.

I think I got it...system seems to be running okay...is there anything else I should look into memory speed wise?

-Gun


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

some asus boards default the ram when its above a certain speed and you have to change it in the BIOS. The method you have done is correct.

well done and good luck.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: How to properly configure ram HELP*

Thanks for letting me know green!

Ill have some overclocking questions for you in a bit 

Thanks again!

-Gun


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad to see you worked it out.


----------

